# avoir de quoi (+ inf)



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sé que "il n'y a pas de quoi" significa "no hay de qué" -y que "no haber de qué", a su vez, significa "no haber motivo o razón para algo". Sobre esa base, ¿es correcta la siguiente traducción?:

«Déjà avec les Pères de l'Église, ces grands fondateurs de l'histoire conceptuelle, il fallait rendre raison de ce que Dieu, forme absolue de l'Un, ait eu de quoi pulvériser un univers aussi durablement multiple»

«Ya con los Padres de la Iglesia, estos grandes fundadores de la historia conceptual, había que dar razón de que Dios, forma absoluta del Uno, hubiera tenido motivo para pulverizar un universo tan durablemente múltiple».

Sí, sé que estoy agobiándolos, y vuelvo a disculparme: son sólo unos pocos días...


----------



## Tina.Irun

"ait eu de quoi pulvériser" 
Parece que aquí significa:  haya tenido (suficientes) motivos para pulverizar.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Una vez más coincido con Tina; me parece casi imprescindible añadir _suficientes _para respetar perfectamente el sentido.


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola Leon_izquierdo! 
«Déjà avec les Pères de l'Église,(...) il fallait rendre raison de ce que Dieu,(...)  ait eu de quoi pulvériser un univers ...»
Comme la phrase ne sous-entend pas que, pour l'occasion, Dieu ait eu besoin de "*motifs*", peut-être une allusion à son pouvoir est-elle suffisante... "haya tenido bastante *poder* como para..."


----------



## sticklavable

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola, no termino de comprender este uso de quoi. Copio la frase. Gracias desde ya, s.

"... je vous invite à diner?
Il a murmuré des choses à Anaïs et il m'a répondu non, *on a de quoi,* tu passes à la maison?


----------



## Paquita

Corresponde más o menos a = No, gracias *tenemos con que* satisfacer nuestra hambre.

Es expresión hecha, del lenguaje coloquial, la forma acortada de "avoir de quoi manger"



> *E. − [Dans la tournure de quoi] *
> *1. De quoi + inf. Ce qu'il faut, ce qui est nécessaire pour + inf. A-t-il de quoi vivre? J'ai de quoi rêver, de quoi m'émouvoir (Colette, Sido, 1929, p. 121). V. supra ex. 7.*




fuente= http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/quoi


----------



## sticklavable

gracias paqui!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Una frase no es contexto así que toca adivinar y mala suerte si no acertamos .

Imagino que la invitación a comer se hizo porque la persona que invita piensa que su interlocutor no tiene nada para cenar.
La respuesta significa:
- ... no, tenemos qué comer

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## flaina

*Nueva pregunta*​Hola todos,
Bueno, primera vez y de entrada me doy cuenta - una vez mas- de mi incompetencia fatal en informatica ya que no sé como hacer los acentos,si alguien puede ayudarme. Me pregunto a proposito de la frase siguiente,
*avoir de quoi*

a ver si se dice o no: "ni tienen para sentarse unos" para decir que no habia sillas para todos en un aula. Mas generalmente, la traduccion de "de quoi" en espanol me plantea problema..."los pobres no tienen qué comer o para comer o de qué comer (a mi ésa me parece muy afrancesada...). No dudéis en ayudarme y corregirme, claro. Y por lo de los acentos...Hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Falina y bienvenida:

Solucionemos lo primero. 

* CLAVIER EN LIGNE* (à mettre dans tes "favoris", hahaha)

Lo segundo:

No había sillas para todos / Algunos no tenían sillas / Algunos se quedaron sin sillas/ *Algunos no tenían donde sentarse.*

Le "de quoi", en géneral se traduirait par "para": No tengo (nada) *para* comer. Ça pourrait être aussi "con que": No tengo *con qué* pagar (je n'ai pas de quoi payer). Aussi "de qué": No tener *de qué* quejarse (ne pas avoir de quoi se plaindre). Attends de plus amples informations de la part de nos amis dont l'espagnol est la langue maternelle. Il doit y avoir plus de possibilités.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## flaina

Muchas gracias gervy , me ayuda tu respuesta. Mucho gusto conocerte,
hasta luego.


----------



## englishman

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Existe-t-il en espagnol un analogue de la forme française "de quoi" qu'on peut utiliser comme ça:

"Je n'ai pas de quoi manger" ?


----------



## Lexinauta

La traducción es: 'No tengo *qué* comer'.


----------



## englishman

Lexinauta said:


> La traducción es: 'No tengo *qué* comer'.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## englishman

Gévy said:


> Le "de quoi", en géneral se traduirait par "para": No tengo (nada) *para* comer. Ça pourrait être aussi "con que": No tengo *con qué* pagar (je n'ai pas de quoi payer). Aussi "de qué": No tener *de qué* quejarse (ne pas avoir de quoi se plaindre). Attends de plus amples informations de la part de nos amis dont l'espagnol est la langue maternelle. Il doit y avoir plus de possibilités.


Il me semble que cette réponse ne concorde pas avec celle de Lexinauta - pas de mention de "tener de qué/con qué/para" de lui, mais seulement "tener qué". Est-ce que toutes les formes sont possibles ?


----------



## Lexinauta

El uso de una u otra preposición permite dar distintos matices:

'No tengo *qué* comer'. _(no tengo comida / no tengo nada de comer / no tengo nada para comer)
_'No tengo *de* *qué* comer'. _(hay varios platos pero ninguno me gusta)_
'No tengo *con* *qué* comer'. _(no tengo dinero para pagar la comida / no tengo cubiertos en la mesa / no tengo dientes )
_'No tengo *para *comer'. _(no tengo dinero)

_Es importante destacar la diferencia con 'No tengo *que* comer'. _(no debo comer)
_


----------



## englishman

Lexinauta said:


> El uso de una u otra preposición permite dar distintos matices:
> 
> 'No tengo *qué* comer'. _(no tengo comida / no tengo nada de comer / no tengo nada para comer)
> _'No tengo *de* *qué* comer'. _(hay varios platos pero ninguno me gusta)_
> 'No tengo *con* *qué* comer'. _(no tengo dinero para pagar la comida / no tengo cubiertos en la mesa / no tengo dientes )
> _'No tengo *para *comer'. _(no tengo dinero)
> 
> _Es importante destacar la diferencia con 'No tengo *que* comer'. _(no debo comer)
> _


Gracias. Su explicación es muy claro. Pero, solo el primero se traduce la locución en la que me interesa, no ?


----------



## Lexinauta

englishman said:


> Gracias. Su explicación es muy clar*a*. Pero, solo el primero se traduce la locución en la que me interesa, *¿*no?


Así es. Me alegra haber podido ayudarte.


----------



## Cailean

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos:
Me he encontrado con esta frase al traducir de francés a español: _Et la dernière blague diffusée par télé française n'a vraiment pas de quoi nous irriter! 

_No comprendo el significado de _n'a vraiment de quoi nous irriter._No sé si podría ser: La última broma de la televisión francesa no tiene por qué molestarnos. Agradecería un poco de ayuda porque ando un poco perdido. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## GURB

Eso es: No tiene porqué irritarnos.


----------



## Lexinauta

GURB said:


> Eso es: No tiene por qué irritarnos.


Así, separado.


----------



## Lafinestra

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
*(por favor, consulta los hilos existentes antes de abrir uno nuevo)​
Bonjour,

je suis en train de faire un exercice de traduction et je n'arrive pas à voir la bonne solution pour cette phrase :



> *La situation actuelle de crise mondiale a de quoi interpeller et être source de craintes.
> 
> *La situación actual de crisis mundial ¿¿ puede ser desafiante?? y fuente de temores.



No tengo el contexto de la frase, es un ejercicio con varias frases para traducir, pero creo que se entiende bastante bien.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## janpol

On doit pouvoir reformuler cette phrase ainsi :
*La situation actuelle de crise mondiale est source de nombreuses interrogations et de craintes.*


----------

